# Problems winding baby (amongst others...)



## Catspyjamas

Hi Jeanette

I'd posted similar questions when you were recently away and I think they got bypassed in the handover between Oink and yourself.  I'm still desperate for help so thought I'd post again ....

First off, my DS is almost six weeks old, bottlefed using C&G Plus.  We switched to this from Aptamil when he was about 9 days old (on advice from midwife) because he was badly constipated.  He still doesn't poo great - maybe 2 or 3 times a week.  In between, we give him cooled boiled water with a bit of orange juice mixed in but still v. little or nothing.  Its upsetting to see him so distressed and obviously in pain - any advice?

Also, he is terrible to wind.  We give him Infacol before a feed and gripe water during it but still its next to impossible to get a burp.  Oink previously suggested Dr Brown bottles which I've bought but haven't opened yet (was hoping gripe water would sort him out).  Would Dr Brown bottles be a better option?  Do they take away the need to wind baby or do they make it easier to get wind up?

Finally, he was previously going four hours between feeds during the day and around 5-6 hours at night time but this past week he's crying for food every three hours yet not finishing his bottles as before.  A friend suggested replacing 1 or 2 of his feeds with C&G formula for hungrier babies as she was advised to do this by the C&G helpline and found it to be of benefit with her DD.  My concern with this is that it would make him more constipated.

Hoping you can help.

Cats xx


----------



## oink

Sorry hun, I think your right, we didn't mean to miss you  

You are right about the hungry baby formula, it is made to slow down the bowel, making the baby feel full for longer but all it does is slow down the formulation of the the stools and with yuour babys past history of constipation, this can only get worse.

Have you tried some baby juice, diluted, something with pear or similar in it, it is the presence of the sugar in the juice that helps with the constipation. Have you considered a baby massage class, they can teach you how to help maintain your babys health. Massaging your babys tummy in a clockwise motion will help to encourage the bowel to keep going healthily. A nice warm bath, when he's uncomfy is good too.

I think sorting out the wind problem with the Dr Brown bottles will help him to finish his bottles, rather than being full of wind, feeling full because of it and being unable to finish the bottle and then crying for more a bit later.

Hope that helps, I'm sure Jeanette will answer too

Take care x


----------

